# How do I get to BETA ad site to read ads posted?



## Jennie (Dec 4, 2006)

I placed some ads on the new BETA site.

But how do I get to the site to read my ads and those posted by other TUGgers?

Where is the link?

I've looked all over the Home page and in the BBS threads describing the process for posting. But I can't find any info about visiting the BETA site.

I know I have a lot of "senior moments." Am I overlooking something obvious?


----------



## urban5 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Link to Beta Program*

The link is in the Global Announcements at the top of all the forums as shown below.

Click here to read about the new TUG Classified Ad beta program.


----------



## Jennie (Dec 4, 2006)

The Global Announcements link brings me to:

How to REPORT PROBLEM POSTS - Click Here

Click here to read about the new TUG Classified Ad beta program.
Click here for instructions on using the Classified Ad beta program. 

I have read through all the posts in each of these sections. They contain info about the new program and instructions for posting an ad.

I did all that several weeks ago.

BUT I CANNOT FIND A WAY TO LOCATE AND READ THE ADS THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED. 

Could someone tell me where to find the link to the ads alredy posted? 

TIA


----------



## Dave M (Dec 4, 2006)

The second post of the Instructions thread starts as follows:





> Ok...now that you have all fixed your login situation, you are now ready to head to the new BBS Classified Ad section.
> 
> This section is accessed by clicking on this link..and this link ONLY:
> 
> CLICK ME!


Click on the link and read the ads!


----------



## Jennie (Dec 4, 2006)

But there is NO link although it is clear that it should be there after the word ONLY. Here's a "cut and paste" of what I am seeing:



Step 2! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok...now that you have all fixed your login situation, you are now ready to head to the new BBS Classified Ad section.

This section is accessed by clicking on this link..and this link ONLY:



Yes I realize that the other links that say "classified ads" take you to the old system, we are not turning that off until we are ready..and that still gets the majority of the potential buyers/renters in terms of traffic each day. When we finalize this setup we will change all the links to point to this new section and the old section will go away. However for now, please bear with us (it is free till we switch anyway).

Now once you are here, and if you have completed step 1 (logged in as a TUG member) you can now post an ad by clicking on the link that says "Place An Ad"

It is located on the right side of the screen as shown in this screenshot!


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 4, 2006)

The problem is likely with popup- and/or ad-blocking software running on your machine that prevents the links from being shown (their URL contains the substring '_ads' and thus is blocked by some such utilities).  See the 'Can't see links in posts' thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30558


----------

